# How can I dry out substrate quickly?



## lukas1051 (Mar 29, 2012)

I recently replaced the substrate in my G. rosea's tank but she refused to go on it, I know the they like bone dry substrate and it was damp when I got it out of the bag. I thought after a few days it would dry out, but it's been about 5 days and it's not dried out at all and the tarantula still refuses to go on it.

I took her out of the tank earlier and put the tank of substrate out in the sun, but even after leaving it for a few hours the difference was minimal. How can I dry out the substrate? I don't really want to keep the tarantula in the little plastic tub for much longer so a quick method would be preferable. Would putting it in the oven do anything?

Thanks

Sorry forgot to mention: the substrate is a peat/vermiculite mix


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 29, 2012)

Putting in the oven would work but then you've got cool down time to consider.  I wouldn't sweat it at all.  It isn't drying out because you're watching it with the utmost anticipation.  Just relax and enjoy your T.  When it's dry, don't moisten it.  BAM done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Mar 29, 2012)

oven , or take the t out and use a hair dryer... make sure to tamp it down first, or it can get everywhere... Once the top layer is dry, mix it up, tamp down and repeat... quick and easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...f-getting-Eco-Earth-dry!&highlight=ways+earth

try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK (Mar 29, 2012)

I spread it out thinly (1/2 inch max) on some newspaper overnight in a warm room, its usually dry be the morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 29, 2012)

Get it in the oven and spread it out as even as you can and PLEASE(!) do this when you're not going to leave the house. X-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, you can buy the dry bags off Eco earth... you'll get less for your money... but its a heckk of a lot easier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lukas1051 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I took her out, baked the substrate for about an hour which completely dried it out, and put her back in, and she has settled in very well, she's walking on the substrate now and has started webbing her hide.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 2, 2012)

awesome.. glad your t is settling in nicely.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay! I'm always happy when a spider has webbed and is staking out his/her claim.


----------

